# محاكمة السيجارة هانم



## مرمر مرمورة (4 نوفمبر 2007)

محكمة
القاضى:نادى على القاضية رقم (1) 
الحاجب القاضية رقم(1)الخاصة بالسيجارة هانم
القاضى:فلتتفضل النيابة بعرض القضية
النيابة:يا حضرات القضاة والمستشارين بعد الاطلاع على ملف القضية الخاصة بالسيجارة هانم وجدنا انها متهمة بالعديد من القضايا وهى احداث الكثير من الاضرار الخطيرة على الانسان فهى تؤدى اللى الاصابة بالسلطان وتصلب الشرايين وامراض القلب ونجاط الدموبالضافة الى ان الذى يستنشق دخانها يصاب بنفس هذة الامراض وهذا تدخين سلبى
السيجارة: مظلومة يا سيادة القاضى انا مليش ذنب  دا الانسان هو ضعيف الارادة وهو الا بطلبنى  انا مظلومة
الدفاعكبعد اذن عدالة المحكمة حاضر مع المتهمة واود توضيح بعض النقاط
يا حضرات القضاة والمستشارين انظرو الى هذة السيجارة الوديعة الماثلة امامكم انظرو الى لونها الابيض الناصع وان دل على شىء فهو يدل علىصفاء النية وبراءة موكلتى وكذالك مكتوب على علبة التدخين ضار جدا بالصحة
وبهذا اطلب الغاء الادعاءات المنسوبة اليها من القتل العمد مع سبق الاسرار والترسد
النيابة:لا بل النيابة تصر على انها قامت بالجرائم عن عمد اما العبارة الكتوبة على علبتها فهى مكتوبة بخط صغير حتى لا تلفت نظر الكثيرين
القاضى : سنعرف الحقيقة بعد سماع الشهود     نادى على الشاهد الاول
الحاجب : الشاهد الاول   صحيح صحى ابو العافية
الشاهد الاول :ايوة جاى يا سعادة القاضى (يدخل المحكمة ومسنود على عصاية وباين علية كبر السن)
القاضى: اسمك وسنك وعنوانك
الشاهد : اسمى صحيح صحى ابو العافية سنى 17 سنة وساكن 5 ش الكنيسة
القاضى : قول بامانة ...هقول الحق 
الشاهد: بامانة هقول الحق
القاضى : اية علقتك بالمتهمة السيجارة هانم؟
الشاهد:انا كنت يا جماعة اسمى على مسمى من ساعة ما عرف السيجارة بقيت واحد تانى انا كنت مرة بذاكر مع واحد صحبى وفجاة حسيت بصداع قالى صديق الشر خذلك سيجارة وانت تخف قاومت حبة لكن ضعفت ولخذت منة السيجارة وولعت وياريتنى ما ولعت  ومن ساعتها مسكت السيجارة فى وما بقتش قادر استغنى عنها 
الدفاع: تسمح لى ادارة المحكمة بسؤال الشاهد...تقدر تقولى كانت النتيجة اية بعدما شربت السيجارة الاولى لما كنت مصدع 
الشاهد: الصداع راح علطول
النيابة: دة اسلوب ماكر للتاثير على الشاهد
الدفاع:تسمح لى عدالة المحكمة ان اوضح للاستاذ صحيح افضال السيجارة عليةهو بالذات اولا: الحرامية نا بتقدرش تهوب ناحية بيتك لانك بتفضل سهران تكح فيعرفو انك صاحى 
ثانيا ك الكلاب ما تقدرش تقرب منك علشان بتخاف من العصاية الا انت ناسكها
ثالثا: ودة الاهم مش ممكن هتعانى من الام الشيخوخة لانك مش هتعكز وتتوكل بدرى
النيابة: نشكر الدفاع لنة قدم دليل مادى على ادانة السيجارة حيث انها تقوم بحرق صدر المدخن وتلف اعصابة 
القاضى : هل لديكم اقوال اخرى؟
الشاهد: نعم انا بعترف بغلطتى ويارتنى ما اخت اول نفس  لكنى انا ضعيف الارادة كان لازم اتحاكم بدل السيجارة
النيابة : سيادة القاضى اود ان اضيف ان السيجارة كانت ومازالت سبب ضياع كثير من الشباب  وما بيقدروش يحضرو القداس بسببها ولا يصومو ولا يتناولو وبكدة بينفصلوا عن طريق ربنا يسوع المسيح 
القاضى: الحكم بعد المداولة 
تم تاجيل القاضية الى 15 من تارخة 
الحاجب : رفعت الجالسة
 يارب ياشباب الاقى الردود على هذا الموضوع ويارب يعجبكم لو لقيت ردود الكثير ساكمل الموضوع واقول الحكم الذى تم تاجيلة يالا ردو بسرعة عاليا اقول الحكم ولا لا​


----------



## max mike (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محاكمة السيجارة هانم*

بأمانة السيجارة دى غدارة صح وانا للاسف واحد من بعض ااشباب اللى ضعفوا قدامها ومش قادر ابطلها 
صلولى عشان ابطلها بأذن المسيح


----------



## تونى 2010 (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: محاكمة السيجارة هانم*

لازم تحكم المحكمه على الشباب اللى بيشربوا السيجاره مش على السيجاره


----------



## Marine (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: محاكمة السيجارة هانم*

يسلموا الايادي


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: محاكمة السيجارة هانم*

*موضوع رائع جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------

